# My '13 Tundra with OME 3" front lift.



## silvrevo

This is my new Tundra with Old Man Emu 3" coils and shocks for the front end. It lifted it up really nice and level. 

Rake is still 1/2".

Looking into a Boss plow for doing our small storage facility. A lot of people tell me to get a V plow. But the people that were plowing for me the past 10 years have only used straight blades. And one guy used a V a little.

We get about 30" of snow a season on average the past 10 years.

I do have a Can Am 4x4 Im also going to put a blade on to do next to the storage doors. In the past I have used a snowblower. The blade I want for the Can Am is a Boss hydrolic new blade,, but the mount isn't going to be made until next season.

Here is a picture of my leveled out Tundra.

oppp keeps saying upload failed?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pic is probably to large. Open it with paint and reduced in size


----------



## silvrevo

OME front spring and shocks


----------



## silvrevo

rear 3/4 shot.
it about 1/2 " taller in the rear, and since has maybe settled a little.

Looking at getting the Boss straight plow, or the Boss V plow that's about 200lbs heavier.


----------



## procut

I like it!


----------



## atrinh15

So which plow did you go with?


----------



## silvrevo

Im probably going to go with a Boss V-plow , within the next few months.

Which tires are the best for plowing? Are there dedicated snow tires with heavy sidewalls? Or just use dura tecs?


----------



## mercer_me

Your truck should be fine with a 7.5' Boss V plow. As far as tires go, I love my Good Year Wrangler Dura Tracs.


----------



## jstevens66

silvrevo;1670160 said:


> rear 3/4 shot.
> it about 1/2 " taller in the rear, and since has maybe settled a little.
> 
> Looking at getting the Boss straight plow, or the Boss V plow that's about 200lbs heavier.


how is the ride quality with OME leveling kit? still deciding what to put on mine, still leaning towards bilstein


----------



## silvrevo

The ride is much better over stock. I also have the OME front shocks.
Overall Im very happy with the install and the product!

Thanks


----------



## jstevens66

silvrevo;1816633 said:


> The ride is much better over stock. I also have the OME front shocks.
> Overall Im very happy with the install and the product!
> 
> Thanks


i put the rancho quick lift on my last tundra and rancho 9000 rs on the back, it ran so smooth after, but, any upgrade on the suspension will make a difference. do you happen to have the part number of the springs and shocks you put on, and the price? Thanks!!!!!


----------



## jstevens66

And where you got them from, OME website? Autoanything? Summit? Thanks again!!!!


----------



## silvrevo

stevens,
I got everything from Old Man Emu web site.

They are very helpful. Very easy.


----------



## jstevens66

silvrevo;1816811 said:


> stevens,
> I got everything from Old Man Emu web site.
> 
> They are very helpful. Very easy.


Allright, thanks, I'll look into it. Can I ask how much you paid for the shocks and springs? BTW, Great looking truck!!!!


----------



## silvrevo

I don't recall.

But OME can set ya up!


----------



## waumansm

Hello,

I am new to this forum and this is my first post ever, this appears to be old but relevant. I have a 2012 Toyota Tundra CrewMax Platinum 5.7 with the 20" wheels. It is all stock. I am trying to accomplish a few things..This is my first Toyota and was actually in the market for a 3/4 ton diesel because of occasional towing but this truck fell on my lap..

1. I hate the way the truck sits stock, I want to level it up and fill the wheel wells up a hair more. 

2. I would also like the larger tires to drop some rpm's. I am running 2,000 rpm @ 75mph. I am looking for slightly larger and more aggressive then stock. The stockers are very poor in the first snow we had. I have 3 year old Firestone Transforce with 40k on them on my F-150 that do much better..

3. I would like to add a 7' 6" plow.

I have went from running 5 trucks to not plowing at all "for hire" over the past 8 years so my needs have changed. I am just looking for a light to medium duty plow that won't punish the tundra for plowing a few residential drives and some rental properties I have.

I am looking to consolidate vehicles (Get rid of my 02' Super D w/ Western 8' Pro Plow and Wings and my 02' Ford F-150 4x4) and just have the Tundra with slightly larger tires on stock rims, sitting level and able to hold a plow up. Just a good all around truck..

Really need some help on tire size and lift type..I really like the way the truck sits in the post above but have no idea how it handles a plow.. Also, what does everyone think about the Western Ultramounts? I would prefer no hacking or removal of skid plates if possible.

Thanks Mike


----------



## jstevens66

waumansm;1873526 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new to this forum and this is my first post ever, this appears to be old but relevant. I have a 2012 Toyota Tundra CrewMax Platinum 5.7 with the 20" wheels. It is all stock. I am trying to accomplish a few things..This is my first Toyota and was actually in the market for a 3/4 ton diesel because of occasional towing but this truck fell on my lap..
> 
> 1. I hate the way the truck sits stock, I want to level it up and fill the wheel wells up a hair more.
> 
> 2. I would also like the larger tires to drop some rpm's. I am running 2,000 rpm @ 75mph. I am looking for slightly larger and more aggressive then stock. The stockers are very poor in the first snow we had. I have 3 year old Firestone Transforce with 40k on them on my F-150 that do much better..
> 
> 3. I would like to add a 7' 6" plow.
> 
> I have went from running 5 trucks to not plowing at all "for hire" over the past 8 years so my needs have changed. I am just looking for a light to medium duty plow that won't punish the tundra for plowing a few residential drives and some rental properties I have.
> 
> I am looking to consolidate vehicles (Get rid of my 02' Super D w/ Western 8' Pro Plow and Wings and my 02' Ford F-150 4x4) and just have the Tundra with slightly larger tires on stock rims, sitting level and able to hold a plow up. Just a good all around truck..
> 
> Really need some help on tire size and lift type..I really like the way the truck sits in the post above but have no idea how it handles a plow.. Also, what does everyone think about the Western Ultramounts? I would prefer no hacking or removal of skid plates if possible.
> 
> Thanks Mike


A lot of people use the bilstein 5100 leveling kit, and they get good reviews. OME are good too, a little more expensive, I have pro comp ride height adjustable shocks on mine, they are great shocks and about the same price as the bilsteins. With this lift you can put on bigger tires, 295 or 305s, they say up to 33" tires. As for a plow, if you want a western, I would seriously think about going fisher instead. Same company makes both set ups. If you want a 7'6" blade go for the 7'6" HD or if you can find one of those rare 7'6" X-blade go for that. Think about Boss plows too, they make a great product. If I was gonna go Boss, I would get the 8'2" v plow. I only have a 7'6" fisher SD plow on mine and wish I went a little bigger or heavier, my next plow will be an 7'6" X-blade or 8' HD. Tundras actually have a very strong suspension compared to other half tons. Also, maybe think about putting timbrens on it, I think timbrens are junk but a lot of people swear by them. Anyways, if you have anymore questions, just ask, there are a lot of really nice and knowledgeable people on these forums. Post some pics of your set up on here too when you get a chance!!! Hope I was helpful


----------



## waumansm

Thanks for your reply..

My back is exactly 3" higher then the front, will the Bilsteins or your Pro Comp adjustables get me level and will they ride like stock or better if cranked up there?

Plow- With your Fischer did you have to remove your skid plate? I have had Blizzard and Western plows but am open to any brand really.. Like I said, not doing anything crazy anymore.

What tires and what sizer are you running currently?


----------



## waumansm

What tire and what size are you running currently.. Any pics?


----------



## YPLLLC

I have an '08 tundra and have ran a snoway 29T on it since the day I bought it. It's a great plow for the tundra, IMO.


----------



## silvrevo

they are goodyear duratrac


----------



## mercer_me

waumansm;1873526 said:


> I am new to this forum and this is my first post ever, this appears to be old but relevant. I have a 2012 Toyota Tundra CrewMax Platinum 5.7 with the 20" wheels. It is all stock. I am trying to accomplish a few things..This is my first Toyota and was actually in the market for a 3/4 ton diesel because of occasional towing but this truck fell on my lap..
> 
> 1. I hate the way the truck sits stock, I want to level it up and fill the wheel wells up a hair more.
> 
> 2. I would also like the larger tires to drop some rpm's. I am running 2,000 rpm @ 75mph. I am looking for slightly larger and more aggressive then stock. The stockers are very poor in the first snow we had. I have 3 year old Firestone Transforce with 40k on them on my F-150 that do much better..
> 
> 3. I would like to add a 7' 6" plow.
> 
> Really need some help on tire size and lift type..I really like the way the truck sits in the post above but have no idea how it handles a plow.





waumansm;1874641 said:


> My back is exactly 3" higher then the front, will the Bilsteins or your Pro Comp adjustables get me level and will they ride like stock or better if cranked up there?
> 
> Plow- With your Fisher did you have to remove your skid plate? I have had Blizzard and Western plows but am open to any brand really.. Like I said, not doing anything crazy anymore.
> 
> What tires and what sizer are you running currently?


I have an 8' HD Fisher on my 2012 Tundra TRD Rock Warrior. I have Billstien 5100's witch raised the front up 2.5" and I have Timbrens. I think the Bilstiens ride better than stock. I didn't have to cut or remove the skid plate to install the Fisher push plates. I'm currently running 285/75R17 BFGoodrich all terrains. If I was you, I'd seriously look into getting 18" wheels, 20" wheels are to big for plowing IMO.


----------



## waumansm

Your truck looks good.. Seems to handle the HD plow well. I know on the 20" wheels, I am not a big fan. I would like to have some more side wall. Can you send me a pic with plow off or down as well.. Thanks in advance.


----------



## mercer_me

waumansm;1878652 said:


> Your truck looks good.. Seems to handle the HD plow well. I know on the 20" wheels, I am not a big fan. I would like to have some more side wall. Can you send me a pic with plow off or down as well.. Thanks in advance.


This is the only picture I have with the plow down.


----------



## maineplow

Mercer, truck looks nice. I have a 13 with the 2.5 rancho quicklifts and a fisher 7.5 hd. I was wondering if the timbrens are worth it? Is the ride rough when you don't have the plow on?


----------



## mercer_me

maineplow;1966614 said:


> Mercer, truck looks nice. I have a 13 with the 2.5 Rancho quicklifts and a Fisher 7.5 HD. I was wondering if the Timbrens are worth it? Is the ride rough when you don't have the plow on?


With a 7.5' HD you don't need Timbrens. Even with my 8' HD, it doesn't ride on the Timbrens when I raise the plow. They only touch if I hit a bump. When the plow is off I haven't noticed a difference in the ride. If I do notice a difference I'll just put my stock bump stops back in during the Summer. Putting Timbrens on a Tundra is a 20 minute job at the most.


----------

